# what kind of led grow lights are you using now?



## Sunny Jans (Jan 11, 2019)

share the led grow lights you are using now and help new grower to choose better one~~


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2019)

Fluence spydrx +


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2019)

Lush Lighting, but i had to sell my first born son to afford them.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2019)

King LED. One 1200 and one 1500. Under 300 bucks USD combined.


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey Hammy!!  Been awhile, still running 2 dual 600 watt off 220!!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 11, 2019)

King 1200 and king 1500.
1500 is worth the extra few bucks.   Both have 3yr. warranty.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2019)

GROBOT said:


> Hey Hammy!!  Been awhile, still running 2 dual 600 watt off 220!!



What's up brosef? Good to see ya.


----------



## Sunny Jans (Jan 12, 2019)

1500w double plugs full spectrum led grow light which so cheapest and 2-year warranty


----------



## buzzkillz (Jan 13, 2019)

perfect sun - dwarf star 230w


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 20, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> What's up brosef? Good to see ya.


Still growing the Mazzar I Sharrif, plus my whirkle,(white widow Purple Erkle combo, life is good!!


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 20, 2019)

Before the po-po smashed 'em I wuz running 7 viparspectra 600s.  I liked 'em so well I just ordered 4 of the 9oos to replace 'em


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 20, 2019)

I run a Perfect Sun COB that draws around 640w for the flower tent.  In the veg tent is a King1000 and a Mars300.

Also run a 600w HPS from time to time for flowering but less and less as I learn how to use the LEDs to their full potential.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 21, 2019)

Timber Grow Lights.. 3x 300 vero 29 cobs.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 21, 2019)

Amare!  I have 2, 266...  sweet


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 21, 2019)

Built my own from solstrip, at www.solstrip.com


----------



## GodzWeedz (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm running two Viparspectra In a 4'x4'x6.5' tent. One is a Viparspectra 1200w dimmable veg and flower. The other is a 450w Viparspectra with veg and bloom switches. The 450w gets things heated up a little to much to my likiing but they'll have to do until I save up my pennies for another 1200. I really like the Viparspectra 1200w dimmable veg and flower, basically no heat at all really.


----------



## SeedToSquish (Jan 30, 2019)

My initial LED purchase  few years back was two P-600 from Platinum LEDs.  They are long and skinny, making them suited for my 2x4 tents, or so I thought.  The light coverage is not great in corners and edges.   I want to augment or simply put two of them in one tent and purchase some T-5 for the other tent.    I have a 4x4 tent (un opened) and I am looking at one from NEXT full spectrum LED which appears to JUST fit in the 4x4 text.


----------



## Bruce111 (Feb 18, 2019)

I used Mars pro II 80 for my first LED light. It offered me nice yield and low electrictity cost.


----------



## Hash Hound (Apr 5, 2019)

I've been running a Platinum P300 for a few years, and it does an excellent job.
I also am running a Timber Vero240 tank. It also does a good job, but it is HEAVY.  It's like the size of my old Betamax 
It has 2 120w Vero29 with lenses which I removed. I have been meaning to take it apart and rebuild it on some rails because it difficult to muscle around in a small closet.
And I just helped a friend to decide on purchasing a HLG Quantum 320.  Jury will be in in 3 months.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 14, 2019)

2 each 40 watt SANSI full spectrum lights.  They fit into regular bulb sockets, and put out an enormous amount of lumens.  Plants seems to love them and for electricity costs, they are only about 75 watts total for the two.  I can live with that.  If I had reflective mylar I imagine the grow would be even better.  As is, they are just on light stands in our living room shining down on the plants.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 14, 2019)

BTW, the bottom picture (from previous post) of the 2 lights was taken on 2-27-19 and the right pot, in front, is the Auto OG Kush that was just getting it's first 2 leaves then.  Top picture of the bud with Thrichomes was from "this" plant, taken 4-13-19.  In the previous picture taken on 2-27-19 (above)  that is a dwarf orange tree in the middle.

Below is the marijuana plant you see on the left of the picture, taken just the other day.  * Edited for clarity


----------



## R1ch (Apr 18, 2019)

这就是我正在使用的。


----------



## Bruce111 (May 9, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> I used Mars pro II 80 for my first LED light. It offered me nice yield and low electrictity cost.
> View attachment 251912


Right now, i am using the newest white color led. It is similar with quantum board light. 
So far, i think it is better than purple. Because the stalk is thicker and plants become bigger.


----------



## Baudelaire (May 10, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Built my own from solstrip, at www.solstrip.com



Seconded. SolStrip SolSheet X's deliver the PAR intensity a SpydrX at a quarter of the cost. Best bang for the buck in LED today.


----------



## SeedToSquish (May 28, 2019)

I have two sizes of tents each  with a Platinum LED.

Before purchase (in spring 2016), I emailed Platinum and asked them which lights would work best for my size tents, and I purchased what they recommended.

2 x 4 Tent with Platinum P600 & 2 x 2.5 Tent with Platinum P300  

These lights have separate Veg and Flower switches which I like very much.  They fill their respective tents reasonably well, but I don't feel either of them hits the corners very well.   This sorta surprised me becuae the P600 is a long and skinny light, that really fits the 2x4 space nicely.  I have not done a PAR test or anything, but it is pretty easy to see the corners/edges are noticeably dimmer.   I have used this two years now with reasonable success considering the multitude of "all the regular/beginner growing mistakes" I made along the way.   

These tents, fans and rather EXPENSIVE lights were pretty BIG money for me to jump into home growing.  I went big for first grow, but I live in Mass and I got all nutso excited when things went legal here.    So for the first 2 years, that $$$ kit was not changed or added to in any way.  

However this year I am adding in some low cost fluorescent lights to augment the vegetative  growth phase.  I am trying to stack my nodes a bit tighter.   My thoughts are to simply add more light, but from a totally different "spectrum" source (is that even a thing?)   Effectively combining whatever comes out of both types (LED and fluorescent).

I added a 2 foot $20 fluorescent light I found at my local Hydro store, and hung it about 6-8 inches below the LED in back of tent.   I think it is a nice addition and may add some others.   My tent is bright as hell, but I don't think the combo will be too intense and burn plans as long as I keep my distance (20+ inches for LED to canopy).

I am curious if others have done similar combos with any noticeable success??

Thanks!


----------



## St_Nick (May 28, 2019)

My LED plants are pretty impressive but they have never been as robust as when they shared the room with hps.  I did away with the hps supplements because of the heat but they made a diff.


----------



## SeedToSquish (May 30, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> My LED plants are pretty impressive but they have never been as robust as when they shared the room with hps.  I did away with the hps supplements because of the heat but they made a diff.



Thanks.  I would expect the HPS would make a positive diff and certainly add heat.     I am hoping these low cost fluorescent lights can add some spectrum to the LEDs without the  heat or threats of burning plants.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

Baudelaire said:


> Seconded. SolStrip SolSheet X's deliver the PAR intensity a SpydrX at a quarter of the cost. Best bang for the buck in LED today.


Well I have a spydr+, a razr, and build my own solstrip array. I also run double ended HPS. Not all in the same space, lol. And you are wrong about your assessments. I replace 2 1000 w HPS screw in base air cooled lights for 1 spydr+.


----------



## umbra (May 31, 2019)

I use my solstrip in a breeding box I built. It could never cover the same area as a spydr+. I use it in my tent, which is 4x8x8. As to the spydr, Cali is one of the most competitive markets ...


----------



## R1ch (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm using SP-250 now.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jun 12, 2019)

You didn't mention what your budget is, but most lights suggested here have been on the pricey side. Here is a true 150 watt light I have been testing out, seems to be working quite well,
Matristar SMART S1 quiet, cool and less than $200. https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/blackberry-og-bloom.76386/
This light uses Osram leds and the PAR readings are great, check out a video they have that shows the actual PAR test being performed.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jun 12, 2019)

Now I see that the person who asked and started this thread has never been back here to make any more posts.


----------



## TasWeedHead (Aug 1, 2019)

Sunny Jans said:


> share the led grow lights you are using now and help new grower to choose better one~~



Black Dog...


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 6, 2019)

use the mars hydro new sp 250 now, first time real grow, it works well, my plants love light!


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 6, 2019)

R1ch said:


> View attachment 253161
> I'm using SP-250 now.


the light is also i use, they do awesome work!!! love so much, great led light


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 6, 2019)

Do you still use ventilation fans as compared to HID?


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 6, 2019)

yeah, ventilation fans help to remove heat buildup and cycle in fresh air for your plants. They also stop your lights from overheating.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2019)

Ventilation is for more than cooling your space.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air (CO2) for proper photosynthesis.


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 18, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> I used Mars pro II 80 for my first LED light. It offered me nice yield and low electrictity cost.
> View attachment 251912


Have you tried their new ts and sp?


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 19, 2019)

Right now, i am using the quantum board LED. It is Mars SP250. So far so good. It is worthy of the price. I just cared about the heat a little.


----------



## GoldenGirls (Nov 6, 2019)

I am currently using two California lightworks solar system 550's and the California lightworks solar system far red 100w all the loghts are controlled with one touch screen controller with options like sunset sunrise mode and ability to adjust the spectrum like an equilizer.  Next grow i will be adding the California  lightworks UVB.  This is in a 4x8 tent.  This is my first Grow attempt since losing my origional first grow to a fire.  Just hit flower yesterday.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 7, 2019)

2 mars sp250s and a spiderfarmer sf4000.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2019)

Running BcBlondes 680 game changer, https://www.bcblondes.com/product-p/bcb-680-gci2.htm
And 2 Rapid LED 100 watt pucks, https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-LED-Single-Logic-Fixture/dp/B07M7L5QY8?ref_=ast_bbp_dp
About a 6x6 flower area.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Nov 8, 2019)

In one room I've got 8 nextlight megas, and in the second room, I run the gavita pro 1700e led


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 12, 2019)

R1ch said:


> View attachment 253161
> I'm using SP-250 now.


I don't think it is SP250. maybe short one SP150, right?


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 12, 2019)

umbra said:


> I use my solstrip in a breeding box I built. It could never cover the same area as a spydr+. I use it in my tent, which is 4x8x8. As to the spydr, Cali is one of the most competitive markets ...



Spydr is really a good light. But for most of people, the price would fear them away. They would like to pick better price quantum board LED like HLG or MarsHydro SP.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 12, 2019)

Lesso said:


> 2 mars sp250s and a spiderfarmer sf4000.


Interesting, buddy. Which is better? Two SP250 can be comparable to SF4000?


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> Interesting, buddy. Which is better? Two SP250 can be comparable to SF4000?


Sf 4000 is more like 3 sp250s


----------



## billyran (Nov 12, 2019)

I use HGL  3 - 550 rspec and 3 - 100 v2 great company and terrific customer service.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 13, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Sf 4000 is more like 3 sp250s


Well, 3xSP250 draw 720W. how about the power of SF4000?


----------



## Lesso (Nov 13, 2019)

480 i believe. But the output and coverage would take 3 sp250s to match or beat it. Im impressed with both lights in my 5x5. The plants really respond to the spectrum.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 14, 2019)

Lesso said:


> 480 i believe. But the output and coverage would take 3 sp250s to match or beat it. Im impressed with both lights in my 5x5. The plants really respond to the spectrum.


okay, let's check it out. Could you pls share some pictures of the SP250 and SF4000 in your garden?


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a grow journal in the other section


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Sf 4000 is more like 3 sp250s


Their chips are different,  spider farmer uses the Samsung LEDs, sp250 just uses the epistar. I also use Mars Hydro SP250, they run well with my girls.


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Nov 16, 2019)

Also, Do you dudes use mars TSL2000? How's it work? When I decided to buy my first LEDs for my 4x4 tent,  I hesitated between TSL2000 and SP250, finally attracted by SP250 MeanWell. Really want to know which one is more worthwhile.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 16, 2019)

SmokeRich211 said:


> Also, Do you dudes use mars TSL2000? How's it work? When I decided to buy my first LEDs for my 4x4 tent,  I hesitated between TSL2000 and SP250, finally attracted by SP250 MeanWell. Really want to know which one is more worthwhile.


I looked into the tsl2000 because it supposedly puts more light out than the sp250. I chose the meanwell driver option as well. Not that im mr. Led knowledge or anything, i was just listening to the advice of others who really seem to know the subject. Migro on youtube has an amazing and easy to understand channel of all things led.


----------



## Blast (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm running led in 2 of 3 tents.  A 5x5 with duel Viparspecta 900V's. A 4x4 with a Optic 4 on a light mover.  Each tent setup produces 32 wall watts per sq/ft.  
  Light rail (light mover) work great in 4x4 and larger tents.  It doesn't replace having multiple lights that intersect,  but it will increase the footprint.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 16, 2019)

Just ordered a spiderfarmer 2000 to supplement my existing HPS and will report back as to how well the girls take to some LED sunshine. Thanks to everyone who has guinea pigged this technology, as I'm a bit of a luddite and had been dragging my heels on the way into the Future! : )


----------



## QBCrocket (Nov 16, 2019)

gday all , has anybody used the SUNPIX lights 
https://www.amazon.com/SunPlix-Dimming-Samsung-Replacing-HLG550V1/dp/B07MHQ636S


----------



## Lesso (Nov 17, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> gday all , has anybody used the SUNPIX lights
> https://www.amazon.com/SunPlix-Dimming-Samsung-Replacing-HLG550V1/dp/B07MHQ636S


Looks powerful. Does it use a good driver?


----------



## jimihendrix (Nov 17, 2019)

Gavita 1700e..635w at the wall... 1700 umol


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 20, 2019)

wow 1700 umol for 635W is very impressive!! My SP250 is only 2.57 umol/J from Mars ads.


----------



## jimihendrix (Nov 20, 2019)

The Phillips, which wont be out until 2020 is even more powerful.

645w at the wall, and 1800 umol, but they aren't going to sell them to individuals. They told me 40 at a time, and $32,000


----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2019)

jimihendrix said:


> The Phillips, which wont be out until 2020 is even more powerful.
> 
> 645w at the wall, and 1800 umol, but they aren't going to sell them to individuals. They told me 40 at a time, and $32,000


Whaaaaaa?


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 26, 2019)

jimihendrix said:


> The Phillips, which wont be out until 2020 is even more powerful.
> 
> 645w at the wall, and 1800 umol, but they aren't going to sell them to individuals. They told me 40 at a time, and $32,000


That is too pricy. lol. I am more suitable for low price light like my lovely SP250. I love it more after your words. lol


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 26, 2019)

I have 3 sp-250's in a 4ft by 7ft. grow area.  I am not claiming them to be the best but for the money I spent I am elated with the quality of bud they produce.   I chose 'em because of the construction quality and the meanwell drivers.  The last two I purchased have enough power cord between the driver and the light to allow me to place the driver outside the grow area which really reduced the heat in the grow.  The smaller one, sp-150 does not have meanwells and to my knowledge neither do the tsl series which to me look to cheap.  In the last 3 years I probably spent $2500 on lights but I'm done for now.  Next light I buy will be to replace these when they go bad.


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Dec 2, 2019)

I lover mars sp250, but their tsl2000 is so similars with 250, I have heard someone said that the tsl2000 performs better than 250 at flowering, on another forum, lol. Does anyone use their tsl2000?


----------



## my my (Dec 3, 2019)

WOW, I remember about 7-8 years ago when PJennings first started with LED lighting, and then i jumped on board as well.. all the hate replies we got about them.. fast forward 8 years, and LED's are everywhere...    BTW, i also use Spyder and a X, in 2 different rooms...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 3, 2019)

Using 2 Gixxer 1000's and MiracleLED 2 blue and 2 red 150w side lights.   I remember just shy of a decade ago ppl were getting made fun of for using LED here lol.   Now look at us 4-6ft christmas trees under the purpley glooowwww =)

https://101growlights.com/giixer-1000w-led-grow-lights-review/ because poor


----------

